# Niceville Tournament / ECRC



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh yeah! It's almost time for the third stop of the ECRC. Who's gonna make it to this one? Looks like it's gonna be a great venue.

If anyone is interested in fishing it but does not have a partner please let me know. I have two club members who want to fish but do not have a boat or partner. Looking forward to seeing everyone next weekend. Tony and I are looking for our first top 3 finish this year!!!

www.theredfishclub.com


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't Wait. Been a long gap between this one and the last one. 


*Let's Get It ON.....*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

As usual, Team *"Death Sled"* will be present.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Garbo (24/04/2010)*Can't Wait. Been a long gap between this one and the last one.
> 
> 
> *Let's Get It ON.....*


We gonna get to see the new Boat Curtis??? I pretty stoked to see it!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope. Where we are planning on fishing, we need to get way skinny, plus this could very well be the last *"Ghost Ride"*..........


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a typical ECRC tournament.. 20+ out of the south!!

<table id=hourlyTable class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><tbody><tr><td style="background-color: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>72 / 68








































</td><td style="background-color: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>72 / 68








































</td><td style="background-color: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>81 / 70








































</td><td style="background-color: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>79 / 70








































</td></tr><tr class=sectionTitle><td colSpan=4>Humidity (%):</td></tr><tr><td style="background-color: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>86% </td><td style="background-color: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>89% </td><td style="background-color: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>67% </td><td style="background-color: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>74% </td></tr><tr class=sectionTitle><td colSpan=4>Wind (mph):</td></tr><tr><td style="background-color: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







18 mph SSE(160°)</td><td style="background-color: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







15 mph SSE(160°)</td><td style="background-color: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







20 mph South(170°)</td><td style="background-color: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom" class=taC>







19 mph South(170°)</td></tr><tr class=sectionTitle><td colSpan=4>Conditions:</td></tr><tr><td style="background-color: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







Chance of a Thunderstorm </td><td style="background-color: #ffc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







Chance of a Thunderstorm </td><td style="background-color: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







Chance of a Thunderstorm </td><td style="background-color: #e8effc; COLOR: #000; VERTICAL-ALIGN: top" class=taC>







</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm getting tired of having redfish tournaments and getting my but whipped on the water by the wind and waves. I swear, every time I fish one, this happens. Oh well, I'll see ya'll there.



> *Brad King (27/04/2010)*Looks like a typical ECRC tournament.. 20+ out of the south!!
> 
> <table id="hourlyTable" class="full" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td style="background-color: rgb(255, 255, 204); color: rgb(0, 0, 0); vertical-align: bottom;" class="taC">72 / 68
> 
> ...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------

